# What attracts fish



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

What attracts fish to bait ?

(1) scent of bait 
(2) colour of bait
(3) movement of bait 
(4) specific bait they like


----------



## Finaddict4u (Jan 9, 2009)

All four is the right answer. You must learn a little about the species you are targeting for maximum effect.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

All the above...what are you targeting? Species is the key.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

How about Hunger or Curiosity ? Many things to consider but think about it over your next meal , What influenced you into eating ? Its all relevant 
Forcing a fish to "react" is the key  When you can do that with multiple species it actually gets easier to land more fish .


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

A hot 'piece of (b)ass' ?

Couldn't resist


----------

